# Sarah Engels wurde zur heißesten Lady gewählt



## Mandalorianer (18 Aug. 2011)

*"The Dome 59" Voting

Sarah Engels wurde zur heißesten Lady gewählt​*


​

Sie kann nicht nur grandios singen und hat in ihrem Verlobten Pietro Lombardi (19) den Mann fürs Leben gefunden, obendrein ist Sarah Engels (18) auch noch verdammt sexy. Zumindest wenn es nach den Fans der Musikveranstaltung The Dome geht, die die hübsche Kölnerin gerade in einer Umfrage zur heißesten Lady auf Platz 1 wählten.

Wenn „The Dome“ am 31. August in Ludwigsburg bereits in die 59. Runde geht, steht die DSDS-Vizegewinnerin gleich zweimal auf der Bühne. Zum einen singt das Stimmwunder ihren Song „Only For You“, dann natürlich auch „I Miss You“, ihr Liebes-Duett mit Pietro. Dieser wird nun mächtig stolz auf seine Süße sein, dass Sarah auf der Homepage der Veranstaltung 52 Prozent der insgesamt 32.000 Stimmen erhielt und sich ab sofort als die heißeste Lady von „The Dome 59“ nennen darf.

Damit hing Sarah unter anderem die rumänische Sängerin Inna (24) ab, die mit 45 Prozent auf dem zweiten Platz landete, sowie Alexandra Stan (22) und TV-Beauty Collien Ulmen-Fernandes (29), die es auf die Plätze 3 und 4 schafften. Spätestens nach dem Höschenblitzer in einer der DSDS-Mottoshows war klar, dass Sarah Sexappeal hat. Und vielleicht hat sie denTitel der heißesten Lady auch dank ihrer Beautygeheimnisse bekommen. Diese verriet sie vor einigen Wochen gegenüber Promiflash: „Ohne Creme geht gar nichts, Kajal brauche ich auch immer und Labello und Lipgloss.“

*
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Rumpelmucke (18 Aug. 2011)

"Sie kann nicht nur grandios singen" rofl3

"Umfrage zur heißesten Lady" 

"Stimmwunder" rofl3

Ok, aber ist relativ hübsch.


----------



## yves (18 Aug. 2011)

da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## hoppel (19 Aug. 2011)

Pietro Mann fürs Leben? Also dann geb ich ihr noch 3-4 Jahre bis zum Hartz 4


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2011)

hoppel schrieb:


> Pietro Mann fürs Leben? Also dann geb ich ihr noch 3-4 Jahre bis zum Hartz 4



Ich denke, die wird viel schneller mal neugierig auf nen anderen Kerl werden.


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2011)

ist mit Pietro dieser DSDS-Lakel gemeint? Dann leidet sie unter Geschmacksverirrung


----------



## laurasen (24 Sep. 2011)

hey ..liebt ihn schon seid 1 jahr ... und so wirds auch bleiben !!


----------



## Bowes (7 Mai 2015)

*Dankeschön für *


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

Ja ist sie auch eine natürliche Schönheit.


----------

